# Help plz..HOOD RELEASE is stuck



## LT247 (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm in need of some help. The handle for the hood release mechanism broke off. I was originally going to only replace the release leaver. However, with the new lever in place the hood would not pop. So now i have a problem. First off how am i gonna open my hood to replace the cable? Secondly, what do i have to remove from the front of the car to get to the release mechanism once the hood is popped? BMW service wants almost $600 dollars in labor to replace this cable. Any feedback would be appreciated

Thanks, 
LT


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

ICK!  

I'll have to take a look later at my ride and the Bentley manual to see what I can figure out. That said, off the top of my head I'm thinking destruction of the BMW signature kidney grille to get at the latch mechanism to open it up. Then, cable replacement should be pretty straightforward from there. $600 seems kinda on the high-side to me.


----------



## MA330CIC (Mar 13, 2004)

I am assuming labor is $100/hr, I can't see it taking 6 hours to do the job. How about an independent BMW mechanic? Or smash the kidney grille, fix the cable and buy a new grille. Got to be less than $600.


----------



## LT247 (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks, i forgot to mention that it is a 1995 E36. I remember looking at it before, i dont actually recall seeing any actual latch mechanism. It has two locking pins mounted to the hood that latch inside the frame when the hood is closed. To me it looks like the radiator may have to be removed in order to access the locks. I don't really know, it doesn't say much in the OEM manual. I know that it allmost seems impossible to get to without a fair amount of dissassembly. This really sucks..it wouldn't be so bad except my brake fluid light is starting to come on and i need to change the oil soon. Awe...its just bad.


----------



## LT247 (Jul 6, 2004)

MA330CIC said:


> I am assuming labor is $100/hr, I can't see it taking 6 hours to do the job. How about an independent BMW mechanic? Or smash the kidney grille, fix the cable and buy a new grille. Got to be less than $600.


I tried a reputable independent BMW mechanic. He seemed to have no idea how long it would take since they never really needed to be replaced, his estimate was 4 hours labor. I just cant see paying that kinda money if i can avoid it. I am mechanically inclined to the point that i can easily do most of the maintenance my self.


----------

